# Goldener Stoppelfuehler - Goldfischstaebchen



## Rashamnael (13. August 2007)

Hallo Community,

kann mir einer sagen wo man goldene Stoppelfühler angeln kann? Nachdem diese seltenen Fische nicht im AH zu kaufen sind muss ich Sie mir wohl selbst fangen. Warum gibts die fertigen Goldfischstäbchen nicht im AH?

Wer weiss wo sich die Goldfische tummeln?

--> Ausderdem wäre interessant was Ihr zum Thema Kochkunst allgemein zu sagen habt... Für mein Verständnis wird kochen exrem unterschätzt und viel zuwenige nutzen sie 15-60 min Buffs der gekochten Leckereien! Zu selten wird in Inistanzengruppen und Raidgruppen das gekochte geteilt... Dabei sollte es selbstverständlich sein für seine Waffenbrüder zu kochen, so wie man auch Buffs verteilt, Tränke mischt und/oder Verbände legt.....

Was kann man tun um kochen allgemein etwas aufzuwerten. Ein guter Koch ist der halbe Mieter, oder wie hieß das.

Danke für eure Tips im Voraus....

Rashamnael


----------



## Ash1983 (13. August 2007)

Ich meine, ich hätte die in den Wäldern von Terrokar geangelt.


Ich koch mir auch immer leckeres Buff-Futter, teile es auch dann und wann mal, aber es immer zu teilen ist ein bisschen viel verlangt, meinste nicht? Ich angel nich 3 Stunden um am Ende nur drei mal was essen zu können. Angeln kann schließlich jeder und, wer mir die Fische bzw das Fleisch gibt, dem mach ich auch gern was. =)


----------



## Pomela (13. August 2007)

Kochen lernen - nicht unbedingt, es gibt genug Köche, die einem gegen den Rohstoff feines Essen zubereiten

Angeln leveln - nicht unbedingt, da es auch Fleisch gibt, mit dem man nützliche Sachen kochen kann

Goldene Stachelflosser - in dem Teich bei der Steinbrecherfeste bekomm ich prozentual gesehen mehr dieser Fische raus, als in den anderen Gewässsern

Essen mit Buffs - unverzichtbar!

Essen verschenken/verkaufen - nur wenn man wirklich viel Zeit zum farmen oder angeln hat


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2007)

Also ich angel immer wieder mal gerne ein bisschen, bin aber in meiner gilde so ziemlich der einzige der das macht.
Teile auch öfters mal wenn ich viel davon habe. Oft wird das aber auch einfach ignoriert wenn ich meine sachen anbiete. Versteh ich irgendwie nicht ganz, nach jedem buff wird immer gleich geschrien wenn er am auslaufen ist, aber kurz was essen will keiner.

Wegen den goldfischstäbchen, die hab ich immer in Alerias feste gefangen (und die mit +20 ausdauer) oder auch oben bei den skettis. Da gibt’s auch die krebse (+30 ausdauer), aber nur in den schwärmen. Dazu musst aber schon ein guter fischer sein. Ich bin da immer mit meiner +35 angel und einem +75 köder, bei der +25 er angel von der shattrath quest hab ich immer die +100 köder gebraucht.

In nagrand gibt’s noch fische für zauberschaden und welche mit beweglichkeit, aus den zangarmarschen hol ich mir immer die mit +20 ausdauer und die mit manaregeneration.

Wenn du noch fleisch zum kochen suchst, aus dem felshetzerfleisch kannst du +40 angriffskraft machen und in nagrand gibt’s noch die talbuks und die grollhufe (+20 ausdauer bzw +20 stärke).

In schergrat bekommst noch rezepte für raptor bzw schlangenfleisch (+20 ausdauer bzw +23 zauberschaden). Mit den rezepten kannst dann auch auf 375 skillen wenn du genug davon hast.


----------



## Lucid (22. September 2007)

also ich persönlich habe mir die mühe gemacht, und habe angeln auf 375 gebracht, sowie auch kochen.
Wer sagt, dass es zeitverschwendung ist, hat meinermeinung nach schlichtweg keine ahnung. ja! kochen und angeln wird sehr unterschätzt.
Allerias Feste und Skettis kann ich hierbei bestätigen für die fanggebiete. 

Allerdings: für normale rndmgroups spar ich mir meistens mein futter, da es sich schlichtweg nicht lohnt. zu oft wird gewiped weil irgendeiner einen fehler macht. aber besonders in raids sind sie sehr sehr fein =)


----------



## Abbidon (22. Oktober 2007)

Deine Goldfische findest du in den Wäldern von Terokar!
Allerdings nur in den Seen wo du mit nem Flugmount hinkommst.
Also bei der Steinbrecherfeste ist einer.....bei der Allibase....und natürlich auch oben bei den Skettis.
Schwärme gibt es von denen leider nicht, das einzige was sich da als Schwärme Tummelt sind "Mischschwarm des Hochlandes" da kann man die Imba Krebse Angeln und auch deine Goldfische.
Deine Fische gehen aber auch ohne Schwärme....einfach in den 3 Seen angeln, und gedult haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roalwyn (1. November 2007)

Abbidon schrieb:


> Allerdings nur in den Seen wo du mit nem Flugmount hinkommst.



Die können auch direkt an Allerias Feste geangelt werden, auch ohne Flugmount.


----------



## Ennia (5. November 2007)

Angeln Level 340-350
Fischen Lokation: Terokkar, Alerias Feste
Rezepte kaufen bei Gastwirtin Biribi Wälder von Terokkar, Alerias Feste (56,53)
- Goldfischstäbchen

Fische: 10x Goldener Stachelflosser

[stammt aus unserem gildenforum, denn Bufffood ist bei uns pflicht! Das ist ein Auszug vom Levelguid.. wunder euch also nicht, warum da was von LvL steht usw. ^^ sollte euch nur helfen, damit ihr wisst ab wann man die dinger angeln kann und wo es das rezept gibt]


----------



## Apadia (12. November 2007)

also die fischstäbchen.
entweder du machst Dir die Mühe und reitest oder fliegst die flüsse ind terokar ab und suchst stachelkiemenschwärme, sind jedoch recht selten und wenn dann bekommt man höchsten 5-6 raus

oder du stellst dich einfach allerias feste hin und angelst was das zeug hällt.
ca 20% der fische dort sind dann die für die dischstäbchen, 20% für das +20 ausdauer Bufffood und der Rest die sch.. forellen oder anderes.

Angelskill sollte man mit Köder auf 430 kommen dann entkommt fast nix mehr.

weitere Fangstellen sind in den seen oben auf den Bergen, allerdings unter gesamtskill 500 sollte man es nicht versuchen.
hier fängt man aber hauptsächlich die Krebse (+30 ausdauer food) und nebenbei mal ein fischstäbchen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Dezember 2007)

außerdem biete sich der kochquest an, da sind im fischfass meist so 5-6 goldfische drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab Angeln als auch Kochen auf 375 und es hat sich alle mal gelohnt, hab alle Rezepte die man bei Kochen kriegen kann, jedenfalls als Alli.
Als Alli oder Hordi kann man in den Wäldern von Terrokar easy bei den Außenposten angeln und als 70er auch oben bei Skettis, direkt beim Lager, mit ein wenig geduld und ein paar Aquadynamischen Fischanlocker ist das ganz einfach.
Die Fische sind nie im AH, weil Heiler sie meist in den ersten 5 min. wegkaufen, sind sehr gefragt wegen dem + auf Heal.

Was die Kochquest angeht, ja, die kann lokrativ sein was die Stachelflosser angeht.

Goldfische angelt man zufällig. können glaube ich überall in der Scherbenwelt droppen und lasst euch nicht täuschen, nur weil die grau sind, sind die noch lange nichts wert. 5g ein doofer grauer Fisch. ^^


----------

